# Licensed Designs



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I have been looking at several rhinestone apparel websites trying to get some inspiration for the website we are building for my rhinestone apparel. I have noticed a lot selling apparel with licensed logos (major league sports teams). How do they get away with it? I see items in the news all the time about raids on places selling this stuff yet here it is. I've had people ask me to do these designs and I refuse.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You don't "get away" with it. You have a license or you risk paying the penalty. NCAA licenses, in my opinion, are easier to obtain than professional sports teams, unless you have a sponsoring organization, but if you do your research, you may often be able to obtain limited license types. Some NCAA schools even offer "crafter's licenses" or "local limited licenses". You just have to check.

Whatever the case is, just be prepared to prove your legitimacy and make sure you have a good record of all sales and royalty payments.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It is possible that if they are apparel companies that they may have a license. Can you provide a couple of addresses?


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is one for example
Bling Frenzy — Professional Football Collection


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Doesn't look that they are licensed to me but maybe they are willing to take the chance.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

It is just frustrating. I've always tried to follow the rules and regulations - make it a level playing field for everyone then I see this. Just have to hope that at some point the wrong person sees their website and it all comes tumbling down.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It's your call, but you can always report a questionable site to NFL Properties.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

proworlded said:


> It's your call, but you can always report a questionable site to NFL Properties.


I just did that very thing!!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd be interested in knowing how you KNOW they are not licensed. 

I went to several types of sites that sell licensed items. I didn't see ANYTHING on them that guarenteed they were or were not licensed. Some of them I just KNOW are, some I have no idea. Some list licensed items, but they are coming from a different company (presumably one that has the license). My point is, we all want everyone to play by the book, but are we sure about who we are reporting? Sadly, I may be ignorant of this fact, but is there an industry standard for identifying yourself on a website that you are licensed? I know the items have to have specific labels/tags, but is that true for the website too?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a good question to ask the licencor. I would think that different entities have different standards. I think if I owned a license for an item I would want it known.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Well they are doing the designs from The Rhinestone World...click on the Sports tab.

I am going to beat they aren't licensed either.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Most of the sites that I see that are officially licensed will say so...check out
NFL Shop, NFL Apparel, NFL Gear, NFL Merchandise, Pro, Football, Accessories, Gifts

granted they don't sell bling...


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I went to the site mentioned above with bling designs. I was under the impression that if a seller had an official license that the official logo was to be displayed on the site and hangtag on the item. Why would you not let it be known that you are officially licensed?


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Th at is definitely the Chicago bears "c" would not touch it with a 10 ft pole


----------



## Shokeapparel (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah they come to some sort of agreement with the company.

Just like Johnny Cupcakes teaming up with Nickelodean.


----------

